# Relocating North



## AnnaMaria871 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I just joined the group today.I live in the south and looking forward to moving to Mantova. I am from Phila. Pa. and have lived here in Naples for a few years. Stayed here b/c my husband has a family apt. but work and the lifestyle here is just not for me or him. Anyone that lives in that area that could advise on the standard of living there...apartments rentals etc.. I managed apt. complexes in america for 25 years and I know I will not be doing it here...My husband is a plumber, electrical, painter and tile work. Would love to live on a property that he could utilize his skills....Merry christmas and Happy Holidays to all !!!
Thank you ...
I worked in special education for 10 years and would love to do some volunteer work there...


----------

